# useless as a weapon?



## Cryozombie (Aug 9, 2003)

Is a .22 useless as a weapon?

What about a 9mm?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 9, 2003)

TechnoPunk,
Of the three concepts of usefull, unusefull, and useless, I believe your question lies in the unusefull catagory.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 9, 2003)

Of couse its all relative to what might be more usefull and the situation because a .22 shot to the head would still suck.


----------



## A.R.K. (Aug 9, 2003)

I believe the saying goes that more people have been killed with a .22 than any other.  Whether that is true or not I don't know.  But yes, a .22 can kill you.

A 9mm I can comment on positively.  Of service calibers, the 9mm has killed more people than every other service caliber combined.  

:asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 10, 2003)

Generaly unless your gun is at the ready and in your hand it can be as dangerous to you as your assailant. Reaching for a gun or any weopon for that matter while you are being confronted on some level can be the death of you. I believe that martial arts are a great way to eliminate the need for weopons in general. If you think like a martial artist you may never need to find out. Control your enviornment if possible, control the distance and become proficiant with each dimensional stage of action (to include gun and club range), be able to move (speed of action is a key ingrediant to surviving any encounter), Identify your targets, study your angles and cover. Cover is important too. I think that your little .22 pea shooter is can seem pretty useless if a major gun battle breaks out. I wouldn't pull it out if I didn't see an out.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 23, 2003)

get a shot gun LOL


----------



## bdparsons (Aug 23, 2003)

that the recent sniper victims in Charleston, WV were killed with a .22 caliber weapon. I'm certain that grieving family members consider it to be an effective weapon.

Respects,
Bill Parsons


----------



## OULobo (Aug 25, 2003)

I heard that the .22 is the perfect assasin's gun for close quarters, because the bullets stay inside. There's the story that the mafia used to use them because in executions and point blank head shots the bullet would bounce around inside the skull instead of going out the other side. 

As for the 9mm, I think it is still the highest muzzle velocity common handgun round. Great for going though things if that is what you want.


----------



## Franc0 (Aug 26, 2003)

OU, you're correct in that the .22 is the preferred caliber of the "hitman". Keep in mind it's not the caliber of the bullet that makes it deadly, it's the placement.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2003)

Placement, yes--but I think I'd want to place something _bigger_.

From Johnny Dangerously:
Danny Vermin: I got something to stop him. 
Dutch: They made it for him special. It's an eighty-eight Magnum. 
Danny Vermin: It shoots through schools.


----------



## Reprobate (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *I heard that the .22 is the perfect assasin's gun for close quarters, because the bullets stay inside. There's the story that the mafia used to use them because in executions and point blank head shots the bullet would bounce around inside the skull instead of going out the other side.*


Not only that, but the .22 uses sub-sonic rounds, so the gun can be effectively suppressed. In the case of a popular 'hitman' weapon like the semi-automatic Ruger Mark IV the suppressor can be a soda bottle.


----------



## lhommedieu (Aug 31, 2003)

As someone somewhere almost said:

"It's all fun and games until someone gets shot in the eye."

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------

